# 2003 Chinook drains



## Jim63701 (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay I got the RV back home -changed the oil checked the brakes getting ready to buy new tires - no manual on draining and filling the water tank and the sellers are getting tired of my questions I think.  I located a drain in the hot water heater I think it's the anode.  Does this drain the fresh water tank or am I missing yet another possible drain?


----------



## LEN (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: 2003 Chinook drains

Here is a place to start for a lot of info. Most MH's have a drain in the wet bay or somewhere near the tank and under the coach.
Good luck!

http://chinookrvclub.com/

LEN


----------



## Jim63701 (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: 2003 Chinook drains

thanks - it looks like the right direction for finding information on this particular RV
Thanks again


----------



## akjimny (Jul 16, 2010)

Re: 2003 Chinook drains

You need to locate your water tank and trace the lines from there.  On my old Prowler TT the drain was a little plastic spigot located on the side of the trailer.  On my motorhome, the drain is controlled by a ball valve under the master bed, next to the water tank, with a line to the outside.  Keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## B Branin (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope you had your question answered by now on the location of the drains. On my 2003 chinook there are two drain valves located right behind the drivers seat. You have to move the seat forward to reach the two little brass valves. They are on the floor next to the side of the bed. They drain very slowly and drain the best if you open the faucet in the sink to let the air come as the water goes out. I think that this location was to keep them from freezing.  The water drains straight down so stand backor you will get your feet wet!


----------

